# '92 Stanza rev limiter at 2500 rpm



## wufnu (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm not sure what's wrong but my Stanza will often turn on limp mode. It started happening after the engine over heated once, due to a coolant leak. Fixed the leak, everything seemed to be fine. 

About a week later, it started limiting the rpms to 2500 after I got off the interstate. It really only happens after I have driven at a sufficiently high speed. Once I'm at interstate speed, I can stay there seemingly forever. However, as soon as I get off the interstate and reduce my speed, the car goes into limp mode. 

I checked the MAF connection and it's fine. I could find no other problems with the car. Performed a tune-up (inc new distributor cap and rotor) and oil change, since it needed it anyway. Bought a Consult connector and monitored it via ECUTalk. Only one fault code, Code 13, coolant temperature sensor (which is weird as it's working just fine on the gauge in the instrument cluster). The sensor reported correctly during data logging. 

I shot a video, please tell me if you find anything wrong.

1992 Stanza Engine Issue - YouTube

Here's a picture:


----------



## 90BLU12 (Jul 2, 2014)

If you have a multimeter us it to check the CTS. When the coolant it sits submerged in is at 68 degrees Fahrenheit you should see 2.1-2.9k Ohms of resistance. If you want to be daring an do it when the coolant is at 176 degrees Fahrenheit you should see 0.30-0.33k Ohms out of the coolant temperature sensor. I will also add that the Nissan Factory Service Manual for the Stanza states, and I quote: "When engine temperature sensor output voltage is below or above the specified value, water temperature is fixed at the present value as follows; When the ignition switch is first turned on (68 degrees Fahrenheit), More than 6 minutes after "On" or "Start" (176 degrees Fahrenheit), Except as shown above (68-176 degrees Fahrenheit). Basically even though you saw 176 degrees on the display of you laptop, the engine could've actually been at 150 degrees, but because the sensor could have failed the ECCS system will "Pre-set" the "coolant temperature" to either 68 or 176 after it has been running for more than 6 minutes


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

there are 2 temp sensors, one feeds the ecu (has a injector style connector) the other feeds the guage (single blade connector) you may have a bad sensor or a air pocket (check the one that feeds the ecu)


----------

